# Expandable reel



## Actor

I have a Paterson Super System 4 Auto Load Reel.  It's supposed to be "Adjustable for film sizes: 35mm, 126, 127, 120/220"  If came out of the box fully collapsed for 35mm (and works wonderfully at that setting).

Here's the thing: I can't get it to expand to the larger settings.  There doesn't seem to be any kind of catch or release.  There were no instructions in or on the box.  The only thing I can think of is to simply pull it apart to the wider settings, but when I try that nothing happens.  I've pulled so hard I'm afraid of breaking it.  Is there something I'm missing, some technique involved in expanding it?


----------



## Steph

You have to twist it first and then pull it to adjust it. From this page (just in case my short explanation was not clear enough):



> The reel is adjustable for three film widths. Turn the two halves firmly clockwise against each other until they click, then adjust them to the required film width. Now turn firmly anti-clockwise until the locking mechanism clicks back into place. If the halves are separated completely ensure when re-assembling that the two notches on the centre cores coincide.


----------



## Actor

It works!  Fantastic!  Thank you!  Thank you!  :lmao:


----------



## robin48gx

Actor said:


> It works!  Fantastic!  Thank you!  Thank you!  :lmao:





Here is a youtube tutorial on changing the negative width
for developing tank patterson film spools.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q3k35FisnI


----------



## Josh66

When they're new, they are pretty tight.  It almost feels like you're going to break something the first time you try to open it...


----------

